# Suspected Aeromonas. How to treat?



## luuuis (Mar 24, 2012)

One of my fish is showing redness at the base of the pectoral and pelvic fins, as well as 1 red spot on the scales. The fin redness has happened before but it went away by itself previously. Now it's looking worse.

After some googling I was able to find that the condition called Septicimia and is most commonly caused by the Aeromonas bacteria.

I don't have a HT or a 2nd cycled filter to start a HT with. Should I treat the whole tank? If so, what with?


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Nitrofurazone and/or Kanamycin (can be combined), Triple Sulfa or Minocycline (Maracyn II). Depending on how large your main tank is, it might be cheaper to set up a 10g HT with some media from the main tank filter. Often you'll find 10g complete setups with tank, filter, light and heater at some LFS's.


----------



## luuuis (Mar 24, 2012)

It's a 40G.

Most of those are prescription-only down here in Australia, so I ended up getting a bottle of Myxazin (Malachite Green 0.17% w/v, Formaldehyde 0.24% w/v, Acriflavine 0.11% w/v) to try. But then I was doing some reading on the internet and realised that it would stain the tank, so I pulled everyone out into a bucket and gave them a 30m Myxazin bath. It should at least help the ulcers to heal.

Turns out Triple Sulfa is available off the shelf (I assumed it wasn't) so I will be getting that today. Will it stain silicone?

Also, can I combine the Nitrofurazone with the Triple Sulfa or is it best to stick to one of them?


----------



## luuuis (Mar 24, 2012)

It's better to feed any of these meds if the fish are eating, right? How do I work out the dosage in that case?


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

Not sure if it is available to you but Tetra makes medicated food. Before any treatment, a large water change is in order, which will do a couple of things. Firstly, clean water is usually a boon, and secondly , if you remove 75% of the water, you will also remove 75% of any water borne pathogens or toxins.


----------



## luuuis (Mar 24, 2012)

I did a 50% WC and then treated with Tri-Sulfa (soaked pellets and tank water). I think I will re-dose again after 2-3 days. The instructions on the bottle say to "repeat after 3 days if required".


----------

